
Tell HN: My advice to my kids: do not get a job/career, be a property investor - hoodoof
It seems that whilst those of us bashed away at keyboards for someone else for a yearly salary, the smart people were doing everything they could to accumulate properties, just like a big game of monopoly.<p>I have concluded that having a job is a mugs game, just a way of serving the rich and helping them to get richer.<p>My advice to my kids - forget job and career, do everything you can to spend a lifetime playing the monopoly game, buy property after property and you&#x27;ll be rich and never work for the man like all the suckers.
======
pimterry
Generally, if you have a lot of cash to start with, this is not a terrible
idea. It doesn't need to be property though. Investing in the stock market is
almost as profitable (10% avg annual return, vs 11%) but less volatile
([http://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/052015/which-has-
per...](http://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/052015/which-has-performed-
better-historically-stock-market-or-real-estate.asp)). Stocks also have a
drastically lower barrier to entry, and are far quicker to buy/sell.

There's a reason that investment funds and big banking aren't primarily buying
up all the housing in the world - it's typically not the most efficient return
on investment.

The maths is fun though. How much do you need to make a year? Let's say $60k
(approx US household average). Times by 10 (assuming the average 10% annual
return) to get the investments you need for that return (so $600,000). If you
can get that much capital, you can make that salary just from investment alone
(bearing in mind that this is an average: it's not reliable, but if you've got
a buffer you're _probably_ ok). In the long-term you'll want a bit more to
keep up with inflation, but it's a reasonable ballpark. This is obviously
passive income, so you've then got the rest of your time to earn extra in
whatever form you'd like, with a lot of freedom and no pressure. The hard part
is having the upfront cash...

(Obviously this isn't real financial advice. Don't make life decisions based
on HN comments)

------
gaspoweredcat
which is all well and good if oyu can afford to buy those properties, many of
us struggle to rent let alone buy

